# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mijn naam is.....

## Adrianus48

Een goedendag mede-forumleden, mijn naam is Ad van Trier woonachtig te Purmerend.
Ik heb mij aangemeld op dit forum om mijn ervaringen met Ziekenhuizen, artsen en overig medisch personeel te delen zowel in de positieve als negatieve zin, er is de laatste jaren véél veranderd in de zorg en dat baart mij zorgen, hopelijk kan ik hier forumleden vinden die mijn (voor)oordelen delen en/of kunnen ontkrachten.

----------


## Renko

Welkom alsnog!

----------

